# Can 5x120.65 wheel fit a 5x120 bolt pattern



## 8ac1v1c (Oct 28, 2002)

Long story short - I'm looking for rims for my GMC daily driver

It has a 5x120 bolt pattern - but wondering if i can I use a rim with a 5x120.65 bolt pattern that is hub-centric without any issues?

The way I see it - it's a fraction of a millimetre difference. And if the wheel is hubcentric (even with the rings) it will centre the rim on the hub - relieving any stress on the studs.

Every google search I did led me in circles - getting mixed answers.

Thanks in advance


Thanks
- Eric


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Worse comes to worse, pick up a set of wobble bolts...


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

87vr6 said:


> Worse comes to worse, pick up a set of wobble bolts...


x2. 

yea its a little over half of a millimeter. if you thank that wont make a difference and your wheels are centered then go for it.
its at your discretion.


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> Worse comes to worse, pick up a set of wobble bolts...


Wobble... Bolts? I just have a hunch that that won't work here.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

DBL_TKE said:


> Wobble... Bolts? I just have a hunch that that won't work here.


um... what?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

DBL_TKE said:


> Wobble... Bolts? I just have a hunch that that won't work here.


I have a hunch you haven't the slightest clue what we're talking about...


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

87vr6 said:


> I have a hunch you haven't the slightest clue what we're talking about...


truth


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

eurobred said:


> um... what?





87vr6 said:


> I have a hunch you haven't the slightest clue what we're talking about...





eurobred said:


> truth


And i have a hunch that you havent the slightest ounce of reading comprehension, I know exactly what wobble bolts are. Now please, explain to us how you would go about screwing a wobble _bolt_ onto a wheel stud.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I stand corrected. They make wobble nuts? Those holes aren't exactly tight on the stud.


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> I stand corrected. They make wobble nuts? Those holes aren't exactly tight on the stud.


Yup...

http://www.tulipcitywheels.com/tcwstore/index.php?l=product_detail&p=1730 

To te OP, even with a hub centric wheel you're still placing a bending force on the studs when you tighten them down, compromising their strength. so it's either wobble nuts or you can do the following.

http://www.thirdgen.org/techboard/wheels-tires/646545-bmw-wheel-bolt-pattern.html


----------

